# Just had some seriously terrible news



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont know if to post this dont want to upset people but really need to talk.Please dont read if you will get upset. 

My grandma and grandad have been rushed to hospital with with my grandma at least with serious burns,my uncle 'her son' walked in and my grandma was fully set on fire screaming i guess i just need to write and talk as i feel sick,im sat here waiting for OH to get back from the hospital hes took my mum through,iv got to stay here cause of the kids.She gone to the sheffield hospital which is not are closest so it really is serious.I just cant believe it.

My grandad probably only has smoke inalation (sp),just cant believe it fully on fire.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I dont know if to post this dont want to upset people but really need to talk.Please dont read if you will get upset.
> 
> My grandma and grandad have been rushed to hospital with with my grandma at least with serious burns,my uncle 'her son' walked in and my grandma was fully set on fire screaming i guess i just need to write and talk as i feel sick,im sat here waiting for OH to get back from the hospital hes took my mum through,iv got to stay here cause of the kids.She gone to the sheffield hospital which is not are closest so it really is serious.I just cant believe it.
> 
> My grandad probably only has smoke inalation (sp),just cant believe it fully on fire.


Stunned here...fingers crossed and big hugs....


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh goodness BSHs I don`t know what to say. How on the earth did she come to be on fire, do they smoke? Hope you get some news first, the waiting must be dreadful.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

That is truly shocking. I do so hope that you are not alone? Have you got a friend who could pop round?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

How awful...

Hope everything is ok and they are both on the mend soon... xx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, that's awful  Please updates when you hear any news.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Omg! I'm so sorry to read this. Sending lots of posit vibes for your grandparents. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Stunned here...fingers crossed and big hugs....


thankyou jon im just so shocked.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Oh my! What a terrible shock for you and sending you BIG (((((hugs))))).

My thoughts are with you and your family and wishing your grandparents all the best in their recovery.

xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh My Goodness - really shocking. I hope she is well looked after.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Omg Hun thinking of you and your family massive hugs xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

3dogs2cats said:


> Oh goodness BSHs I don`t know what to say. How on the earth did she come to be on fire, do they smoke? Hope you get some news first, the waiting must be dreadful.





cinnamontoast said:


> Wow, that's awful  Please updates when you hear any news. Do they smoke?


Its this exactly we expect cause she is bed bound and sleeps in a bed downstairs,my grandad stays on the sofa next to her we think he was asleep and he has breathing problems so its easy to see why he couldnt do anything

thankyou everyone for all your well wishes its helping to talk,im not easily upset but i kind of feel i dont know sort of numb if that makes sense.Thankyou all.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Can't imagine what you are going through hon  Hope your Grandparents are ok, and will be keeping everything crossed xxxx

*hugs*


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm shocked to read this. How awful, I'm struggling to know what to say TBh. I really hope you're grandparents will be OK. Huge hugs to you too. Xxx


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh my lord.. I really hope everything is ok. So so sorry xx


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm really sorry WLBSH...I don't know what to say apart from I'm thinking of your Grandma and Grandad and the rest of your family too.

They are both in the best place now and will be receiving the bestest treatment and care that there is.

Sending you hugs.xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> That is truly shocking. I do so hope that you are not alone? Have you got a friend who could pop round?


ill be ok iv got all your JC.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Omg hope they are ok. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh Sara, how awful, I hope you are okay and that your grandparents will be all right. What a terrible shock.
Sending love and thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> That is truly shocking. I do so hope that you are not alone? Have you got a friend who could pop round?


Thankyou everyone,sorry for not replying individually.

Just had a tx from my mum to say shes just got there so i should know more soon,my mums not strong willed at all she was crying down the phone earlier.But yes in the best place.


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh my, I am so so sorry.

I hope you hear some positive news very soon.

Keeping all fingers, toes, legs and arms crossed that your grandparents will be fine. 

Take care of yourself too.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear..I hope everything works out. Everything is crossed for you. x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou,i feel bad liking everyones posts but i dont want to seem ungrateful for the support thanxs everyone.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't feel bad - but you probably are in shock. A sweet drink might help - it will help counteract the adrenaline. 

Hugs from me too, and hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure people know you aren't being ungrateful for their support 

What's happened? (If you can't or don't wanna answer then that's fine) *hugs*


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Massive massive hugs xxx


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

oh goodness, that is awful  will keep everything crossed that they both make a full recovery xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

hugs..just hope they will help your grandparents ...


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Gosh! Terribly shocking for all concerned. You all must feel so scared. I wish your Grandma a full recovery and please all look after yourselves and stay strong. X


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Sara, you must be in total shock, your Mum must be devastated, it must feel like a living nightmare. 
I do hope her burns can be treated, it sounds like she will have very serious degree burns so will need lots of hospital treatment, the only thing you can do is be there for her in her time of need. 
I am thinking of you and your family at this terrible time.
Big hugs x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sending you massive hugs, you & your grandparents are in my thoughts xx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

How awful and what a terrible shock, will keep evrything crossed for her. Big hugs xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my god, how awful! I don't know what to say! 

Thinking of you and your family. 

Please do keep us updated xxxxx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Babe, I'm so sorry to read this 

Got everything crossed for your grandparents, sending you huge hugs too.

I don't know what else to say - just look after _yourself _OK xxx


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh dear, how awful. I really hope your grandparents are okay. Thinking of you x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Don't feel bad - but you probably are in shock. A sweet drink might help - it will help counteract the adrenaline.
> ews.
> Hugs from me too, and hoping for the best outcome.


Yes it is a big shock its like something you read about in the news.



xgemma86x said:


> I'm sure people know you aren't being ungrateful for their support
> 
> What's happened? (If you can't or don't wanna answer then that's fine) *hugs*


Alls i know and assume is that she has fell asleep with a lit ***,she is bed bound so wouldnt have been able to get away from the flames. 


sharonbee said:


> So sorry to hear this Sara, you must be in total shock, your Mum must be devastated, it must feel like a living nightmare.
> I do hope her burns can be treated, it sounds like she will have very serious degree burns so will need lots of hospital treatment, the only thing you can do is be there for her in her time of need.
> I am thinking of you and your family at this terrible time.
> Big hugs x


I think you are right sharon,the burns will be bad,and with age not on her side i feel this may have a sad ending..but we have to have hope eh.

Some really touching messages from you all.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Babe, I'm so sorry to read this
> 
> Got everything crossed for your grandparents, sending you huge hugs too.
> 
> I don't know what else to say - just look after _yourself _OK xxx


I know mcw i kind of dont know what to say either but its good to talk.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a terrible thing to happen, I really don't know what to say but had to let you know that I'm thinking of you and hoping that your grandparents will be okay.Take care xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Babe, I'm so sorry to read this
> 
> Got everything crossed for your grandparents, sending you huge hugs too.
> 
> I don't know what else to say - just look after _yourself _OK xxx





buffie said:


> What a terrible thing to happen, I really don't know what to say but had to let you know that I'm thinking of you and hoping that your grandparents will be okay.Take care xx


Aww thanx buffie ill update as soon as i know more.x


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

oh gosh, that must have been a massive shock. hope you're doing ok and fingers crossed your grandparents have a speedy recovery too.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I've only this moment seen this.
Dreadful thing to happen, I hope all will be well. So sad to read about your Grandparents.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sending big hugs to you all (((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

What a shocking thing to happen.

I really hope things are not as bad as you think. The bedding might have protected her a bit and burns care has improved massively.

Wishing your family all the best.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Sara, what terribly sad & shocking news..... You must be in total bits right now. 

Your Grandma is in the right place now and I pray they can help her through this. Try to focus on the positive - your uncle got there at the right time and that alone is a blessing, in so many ways.

Big hugs to you sweets, thinking of you.

xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ozrex said:


> What a shocking thing to happen.
> 
> I really hope things are not as bad as you think. The bedding might have protected her a bit and burns care has improved massively.
> 
> Wishing your family all the best.


I v been told the mattress (sp) was flame resistant obviously it will still go up but not as fast,and she smokes roll up and my mum said they usually go out if dropped but i dont know what the truth in that is cause its a *** at the end of the day.Its hard trying to imagine how it got to that stage.

Iv been told any longer and it would have been a fatality,so its lucky in a way her son walked in when he did.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for your grandparents Sarah


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh Sara, what terribly sad & shocking news..... You must be in total bits right now.
> 
> Your Grandma is in the right place now and I pray they can help her through this. Try to focus on the positive - your uncle got there at the right time and that alone is a blessing, in so many ways.
> 
> ...


Im fine mogs thankyou...a strong minded person,its kind of annoying waiting for an update,i guess my mum doesnt want to tell me how bad it is with me been pregnant but she should know im strong.

Im sure she will be on morphine by now or one of those induced comas which would be a good thing for her sake.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh my!!really hope all will be ok.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Iv just got a text and my mum said the nurses are just dressing the burns but they said they are pretty bad for her age,i dont know what a thing to happen.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

hope they are ok.

I once awoke to my mother screaming and ran in to find her on fire in bed.. She had narcalepsy but could never be persuaded to stop smoking in bed:/ She did have a flame resistant matress too, but she used an oxygen machine and that probably helped ignite the fire and speed up it's spread.

She was ok in the end though, so try to stay positive.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh that's terrible Sara  

My Grandma got too near to her gas cooker and her back caught fire, she was 89, and she went to hospital with 8% burns! Her sister put the fire out quite quickly before any real pain but she needed a skin graft. I hope your Grandma makes a full recovery xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

porps said:


> hope they are ok.
> 
> I once awoke to my mother screaming and ran in to find her on fire in bed.. She had narcalepsy but could never be persuaded to stop smoking in bed:/ She did have a flame resistant matress too, but she used an oxygen machine and that probably helped ignite the fire and speed up it's spread.
> 
> She was ok in the end though, so try to stay positive.


Really? aww so sorry you had to experience that,but thats positive news i wonder how common this actually is.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Oh that's terrible Sara
> 
> My Grandma got too near to her gas cooker and her back caught fire, she was 89, and she went to hospital with 8% burns! Her sister put the fire out quite quickly before any real pain but she needed a skin graft. I hope your Grandma makes a full recovery xxx


How awful TM i hope she was ok.

I dont know the percentage of the burns yet im guessing my mum doesnt want to tell me.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, my, how awful... 

*hugs* to you BSH, and talk all you need to, there's plenty of us here to listen

Hope you get good news from the hospital soon. Burn treatments have really moved on in just the last few years, too.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Oh, my, how awful...
> 
> *hugs* to you BSH, and talk all you need to, there's plenty of us here to listen
> 
> Hope you get good news from the hospital soon. Burn treatments have really moved on in just the last few years, too.


Thankyou .


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh hell hun, what terrible news - I'm keeping everything crossed that your grandparents are ok xx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

(((( Sara )))) Thinking of you lovely , and hoping gran can get through this .

Poor woman , i hope she does not suffer too much , it is a very difficult situation for anyone to get their head around , no matter how strong you are Sara , it will be having an effect on you hun .....

Truly awful place to be in love , i and many others here are sending you , Gran & Grandad & all of the Family lots of hope and positive vibes ..... Take care Sara xxx .... Shirl


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, hope your Grandparents will be ok! Hugs to you all!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> (((( Sara )))) Thinking of you lovely , and hoping gran can get through this .
> 
> Poor woman , i hope she does not suffer too much , it is a very difficult situation for anyone to get their head around , no matter how strong you are Sara , it will be having an effect on you hun .....
> 
> Truly awful place to be in love , i and many others here are sending you , Gran & Grandad & all of the Family lots of hope and positive vibes ..... Take care Sara xxx .... Shirl


Yeah its hard for me to show emotions even cant to the OH he keeps saying are you ok but makes me feel all awkward lol.

thanx shirl that was a lovely message,it must have been seriously painful you cant get your head around it your right.xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so so sorry to read this, what a terrible shock for you all, and such a worry, last thing you need to hear, especially being pregnant.

I hope they are getting all the care they need and quickly. Hugs to you and the family.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

So sorry to read this. Hope you're ok, and can only hope that your grandparents recover. What a shock!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I am so so sorry to read this, what a terrible shock for you all, and such a worry, last thing you need to hear, especially being pregnant.
> 
> I hope they are getting all the care they need and quickly. Hugs to you and the family.


Thank SD.

A bit of an update,my mums with her now and my grandmas a bit confused so i gather that shes awake so thats a good sign and the burns are down her left hand side they have been told that it would have happened in seconds,so its just so weird/lucky help arrived when it did!

So it could have been worse i gather as it could have been her whole body badly burned,just the left side is alot better.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Thank SD.
> 
> A bit of an update,my mums with her now and my grandmas a bit confused so i gather that shes awake so thats a good sign and the burns are down her left hand side they have been told that it would have happened in seconds,so its just so weird/lucky help arrived when it did!
> 
> So it could have been worse i gather as it could have been her whole body badly burned,just the left side is alot better.


Oh your poor nan  I have to go to bed now, will keep her in my thoughts & hope for some good news for you xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh your poor nan  I have to go to bed now, will keep her in my thoughts & hope for some good news for you xx


Thankyou sweet dreams


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Thank SD.
> 
> A bit of an update,my mums with her now and my grandmas a bit confused so i gather that shes awake so thats a good sign and the burns are down her left hand side they have been told that it would have happened in seconds,so its just so weird/lucky help arrived when it did!
> 
> So it could have been worse i gather as it could have been her whole body badly burned,just the left side is alot better.


Thank heavens someone arrived and raised help before it got worse and she was more badly burned. Someone up there was obviously looking out for them, as worrying and as bad as it is, its frightening to think of what could have happened and how much worse still it could have been.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thank heavens someone arrived and raised help before it got worse and she was more badly burned. Someone up there was obviously looking out for them, as worrying and as bad as it is, its frightening to think of what could have happened and how much worse still it could have been.


It just shows you doesnt it how easily accidents can happen, i hope now that the family isnt going to leave **** in her reach from now on rather shocking it was allowed anyway.Accident waiting to happen that was.

So anyone with grandparents like her just be mindful.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

So glad it does not seem to be as serious as first thought (sorry badly worded of course it is serious just mean not all over burns) Nan being awake must be a good sign also. Hope your are able to get some sleep tonight, also hope your Mum is bearing up at the hospital.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Only just seen this, I am so sorry for what you are all going through, hoping they will be ok and the burns are not as bad as they might seem at the moment,sending healing vibes your way x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

3dogs2cats said:


> So glad it does not seem to be as serious as first thought (sorry badly worded of course it is serious just mean not all over burns) Nan being awake must be a good sign also. Hope your are able to get some sleep tonight, also hope your Mum is bearing up at the hospital.


Oh yes i understand what you mean  yeah shes got her sis there,and if shes not coping ill give her a good talking to!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

What an awful thing to happen! 

Thinking of you and all your family bsh xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

just been told its 16% burns and they are deep burns,she will need skin grafts but that was going to be expected.At least she shouldnt be feeling the pain.They said she will be looking at been in there for weeks..but to be honest thats a good thing..no smoking!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh your poor grandma! That sounds so terrifying 

She really is in the best place possible though and it sounds as though they've treated her and investigated her injuries very quickly so fingers crossed that she makes a successful recovery. There's still a long way to go but every bit of progress no matter how small, is a step in the right direction for her 

Hope to see things are looking up for her in the morning x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> just been told its 16% burns and they are deep burns,she will need skin grafts but that was going to be expected.*At least she shouldnt be feeling the pain*.They said she will be looking at been in there for weeks..but to be honest thats a good thing..no smoking!


That's the one remotely merciful thing about serious burns, it takes the nerve ends out too. Will they be able to use artificial skin grafts? Real ones hurt way worse than the initial burns, I've been reliably informed...

Off to bed now, will catch up in the morning. *hugs*

~Jes


----------



## ItsonlyChris (Mar 12, 2013)

I wouldn't normally post but I hope your grandparents are okay!

It sounds a bit naff, but I genuinly mean it.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

How are your grandparents today Hun?x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Only just read this, what a terrible thing to happen,I do hope your grand parents will be better soon, and that your nan's burns heal quickley and that she is alright.Thank goodness their son found them,some one was looking out for them.
She is in the best place, will be thinking of her and your family.
Take care and look after yourself.
((((big hugs for you all)))).xxx


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Terrible, don't know what to say. hugs.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just read all of that, absolutely stunned hun. Wishing for a speedy recovery and hope you're okay xxxx


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i post, to re say what everyone else has said and add my hugs and prayers too.

(is granddad still in hospital?)


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

oh my! that's awful!!

hope your ok and they both make swift recoveries xx

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Thinking of you all x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

What horrible news WLBSH, hope your grandparents will both be ok


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Hugs.


Thinking of you and your family, hope both make a full recovery.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just read this horrible news. I hope they get better. Keep us posted.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

How awful! Wishing them both full and speedy recovereies.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

How awful - we are sending best wishes from Fort Fierce - all fingers and paws are crossed for a speedy recovery for your grandparents xxxx


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Hows you and your Grandma this morning?....Hope she had a settled and as comfortable as she could have night. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> That's the one remotely merciful thing about serious burns, it takes the nerve ends out too. Will they be able to use artificial skin grafts? Real ones hurt way worse than the initial burns, I've been reliably informed...
> 
> Off to bed now, will catch up in the morning. *hugs*
> 
> ~Jes


Yes jes thats right my mum said she wont/shouldnt feel the burns cause the nerves are damaged with them been deep,im not sure what skin grafts will be used tbh.My mum said my uncle had to put her out with the fire extinguisher and the hospital said the skin is pure white and rock hard.She does know whats happened cause she said to my mum its a good job 'son' came.



kathryn773 said:


> i post, to re say what everyone else has said and add my hugs and prayers too.
> 
> (is granddad still in hospital?)


Hes in a different hospital our closer one cause hes not as bad.

Thankyou everyone for the kind messages they are lovely.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Hows you and your Grandma this morning?....Hope she had a settled and as comfortable as she could have night. xx


Yeah im ok think i was just shocked yesterday,iv not heard how things are today yet but ill update when i find out.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh geezus, thats awful, Im so sorry, I dont even know what else to say. : /


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Have only just caught up

Hugs to you, how awful xxxx

Re cigs, yes rollies do tend to go out, but anything could have happened with it, all it takes is just a spark or even a bit of the hotter ash falling and landing on her nightie 

Keep us posted if you can, but make sure you look after yourself as well xxx


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Thinking of you and your family. Hope your grandparents get well soon xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Have only just caught up
> 
> Hugs to you, how awful xxxx
> 
> ...


Arrh right i see thanxs for that,apparently the flames were up to the ceiling ,the docs said skin graft could be in a few week but may change his mind and let it heal its self as she is bed bound.

Honestly that woman has/did have 9 lives,shes been through breast cancer that knocked her up alot,falls that ended up in broken pelvis,recovering in hospital nurses tried to move her in hospital and dropped her cause they didnt use a hoist and she broke her foot,always something going on


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Arrh right i see thanxs for that,apparently the flames were up to the ceiling ,the docs said skin graft could be in a few week but may change his mind and let it heal its self as she is bed bound.
> 
> Honestly that woman has/did have 9 lives,shes been through breast cancer that knocked her up alot,falls that ended up in broken pelvis,recovering in hospital nurses tried to move her in hospital and dropped her cause they didnt use a hoist and she broke her foot,always something going on


She's determined to keep y'all on yer toes that's for sure!!!!

Really glad to read that she has come through the night and, despite her injuries, seems to be holding her own.

Now you make sure you have a good rest today as I'll bet you didn't sleep much last night. Take care of yourself hun. xx


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

only just read this. not really sure what to say. sending positive healing thoughts to your grandma x x hope all is fine.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope everything goes well with the skin grafts and treatment. How is your grandpa is he OK?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh my word I'm so sorry to read this. 

Will keep your Grandma and family in my thoughts, and wish her as swift a recovery as possible.

Take care x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hope everything goes well with the skin grafts and treatment. How is your grandpa is he OK?


Iv not really heard any news on him which i guess means hes fine.

Thanx all i figure she will recover and ill keep you all posted on any progress made.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

What a horrible thing to happen, hope they both make a good recovery


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Hope she hasn't got to have skin grafts, never been through anything so painful in my life.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> Hope she hasn't got to have skin grafts, never been through anything so painful in my life.


Oh wasnt it you who had the serious accident not so long ago..that did look very painful,if im thinking of the right person.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

How dreadful...thinking of you all hun x


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

How awful. I hope they are ok.  
Take care.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Just read this thread. Didn't know whether to post or not as I' m quite new on here and feel like I'm intruding on a personal tragedy. 

I can't imagine how frightening it must have been for your grandparents but hope they both make a good recovery. Your grandma sounds like a real fighter after all she's been through, bless her.

Take care x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Just picked this up - what a terrible shocking thing to happen.

Prayers and Reiki healing are heading the way of you, your grandmother and all of your family, including your little pudding. This must have been a horrible shock for you all - in many emotional ways worse than for your grandmother, as she is currently in no pain and nature ensures that she won't remember too much.

Every blessing to you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Just picked this up - what a terrible shocking thing to happen.
> 
> Prayers and Reiki healing are heading the way of you, your grandmother and all of your family, including your little pudding. This must have been a horrible shock for you all - in many emotional ways worse than for your grandmother, as she is currently in no pain and nature ensures that she won't remember too much.
> 
> Every blessing to you.


Aww lovely message..and that made me lol..'little pudding',very sweet


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Horrific, your poor Granparents! I hope your Grandad is recovering well, he must feel so helpless in another hospital. Fingers crossed for your Grandma too, so terrible.
Big (((hugs))) on their way to you, look after yourself x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

First time I've caught up on your thread since last night. So glad to hear that she seems to be stable and its only one side of her body. 16% though!!! Bless her!

Hope granddad is doing OK.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh my word. 

I'm so sorry for them both, what a horrible thing to happen. I don't have the right words, but I hope she makes a quick recovery. What an awful shock.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Oh my word.
> 
> I'm so sorry for them both, what a horrible thing to happen. I don't have the right words, but I hope she makes a quick recovery. What an awful shock.


They are lovely words thankyou.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh Sara I've only just seen this thread 


What a terrible thing to happen, fingers crossed they both make a full recovery.

Look after yourself ((hugs))


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

good god hun Im so sorry hope you're all ok thinking of you and prayers are with your nan and grandad xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I hope your Grandma is recovering a little today x


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh god im so sorry your going through this!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

How awful! I'm so sorry.  I have everything crossed hoping your grandma makes a quick recovery. 

Big hugs to you all.
xxx


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just wanted to send my wishes for your grandparents. 
Terrible thing to happen, I hope they can recover.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm really sorry that this has happened and I hope your Grandma makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Oh Sara I've only just seen this thread
> 
> What a terrible thing to happen, fingers crossed they both make a full recovery.
> 
> Look after yourself ((hugs))





Kitty_pig said:


> good god hun Im so sorry hope you're all ok thinking of you and prayers are with your nan and grandad xxx





Tigerneko said:


> I hope your Grandma is recovering a little today x





harley bear said:


> Oh god im so sorry your going through this!





CavalierOwner said:


> How awful! I'm so sorry.  I have everything crossed hoping your grandma makes a quick recovery.
> 
> Big hugs to you all.
> xxx





DollyGirl08 said:


> Just wanted to send my wishes for your grandparents.
> Terrible thing to happen, I hope they can recover.





Firedog said:


> I'm really sorry that this has happened and I hope your Grandma makes a speedy recovery.


Thankyou you lot with those healing vibes im sure she will make a good recovery,iv no more news as of yet,but will post as soon as i hear more,thanx guys.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I was deeply shocked to have read your message.

I can't even begin to imagine the turmoil you must be in, and would dare not.

My thoughts and prayers will be for you and your grandparents this evening.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I was deeply shocked to have read your message.
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine the turmoil you must be in, and would dare not.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers will be for you and your grandparents this evening.


Thanx zaros it was a shocking call to recieve,i have my head round it now,my eldest son is staying with my mum atm to give her some distraction.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't really know what to say as most of what I was going to say has already been said.

I am thinking of you All and hope I everything turn out well.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sending you lots of vibes.

I hope that both of your grandparents are comfortable. It must be so difficult them being at separate hospitals.

Take good care of yourself - and your bump too.

XX


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Darn it had the most amazing reply done then bam the internet went on me!!!

so its back to a cacky response from me again then :mad2:

(tongue firmly in cheek) firstly those darn hot rocks can cause a mischief!! 
*jods attempt at humour to help lighten the moment - epic fail probably*

Secondly chin up - and a speedy recovery thats the best outcome for al concerned x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Darn it had the most amazing reply done then bam the internet went on me!!!
> 
> so its back to a cacky response from me again then :mad2:
> 
> ...


Lol :thumbup1:

Thats another story too,the night all this happened my mum was speaking to one of my grandmas carers and the carer turned round and said 'well at least we wont have to come out to this address now!'

My mum was obviously upset at the time and didnt take lightly to what had been said,so she raised a complain which is been takin serious,this carer has been reported before by other people and was also heard discussing my grandmas care in a pub! i kid you not.So my mum doesnt want her to look after my grangma n the future.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Thats another story too,the night all this happened my mum was speaking to one of my grandmas carers and the carer turned round and said 'well at least we wont have to come out to this address now!'
> 
> My mum was obviously upset at the time and didnt take lightly to what had been said,so she raised a complain which is been takin serious,this carer has been reported before by other people and was also heard discussing my grandmas care in a pub! i kid you not.So my mum doesnt want her to look after my grangma n the future.


omg, thats disgraceful. I hope the wench gets fired.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol :thumbup1:
> 
> Thats another story too,the night all this happened my mum was speaking to one of my grandmas carers and the carer turned round and said 'well at least we wont have to come out to this address now!'
> 
> My mum was obviously upset at the time and didnt take lightly to what had been said,so she raised a complain which is been takin serious,this carer has been reported before by other people and was also heard discussing my grandmas care in a pub! i kid you not.So my mum doesnt want her to look after my grangma n the future.


hmmmmmm with Lils there - fancy a lynching anyone


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> omg, thats disgraceful. I hope the wench gets fired.


Yeah i guess she might if shes had previous warnings.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol :thumbup1:
> 
> Thats another story too,the night all this happened my mum was speaking to one of my grandmas carers *and the carer turned round and said 'well at least we wont have to come out to this address now!*'
> 
> My mum was obviously upset at the time and didnt take lightly to what had been said,so she raised a complain which is been takin serious,*this carer has been reported before by other people and was also heard discussing my grandmas care in a *pub! i kid you not.So my mum doesnt want her to look after my grangma n the future.


That is seriously out of order!  Not an attitude that has a place in any care providing company.

Very glad your Mum has made a formal complaint, the more info she can provide the company the better. Also a good idea to keep copies of all contact and send any letters by recorded delivery so they can't deny they received them. In fact, try and put everything in writing if you can, as phone calls can be denied unless you record them, and you have to warn them if you do that.

Hope both grandparents are doing OK today? And you and your little pudding and your mum too?

*hugs*

~Jes


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol :thumbup1:
> 
> Thats another story too,the night all this happened my mum was speaking to one of my grandmas carers and the carer turned round and said 'well at least we wont have to come out to this address now!'
> 
> My mum was obviously upset at the time and didnt take lightly to what had been said,so she raised a complain which is been takin serious,this carer has been reported before by other people and was also heard discussing my grandmas care in a pub! i kid you not.So my mum doesnt want her to look after my grangma n the future.


Completely disgraceful and insensitive thing to say, what on earth is the woman thinking.
I wish your grandparents a speedy recovery x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Had a bit of an update she will be going into theatre tomorrow they said its a big operation due to her illness she has already got so they cant give an outcome,they have asked all family to go to the hospital tonight i guess ..just incase.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I hope all goes well


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> I hope all goes well


Im sure it will be ok shes a tough en.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh and im guessing they will have to use her own skin for the grafts cause she has a rare blood group apparenlty.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thinking of you all today.

I hope it goes as well as it can. It sounds like she's a fighter.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Had a bit of an update she will be going into theatre tomorrow they said its a big operation due to her illness she has already got so they cant give an outcome,they have asked all family to go to the hospital tonight i guess ..just incase.


I'll be thinking of you all tonight and tomorrow Sara, wishing your Grandma the strength to cope with the on-coming trauma of her op.

Hugs

xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG how awful hun  thinking of you all and hoping for a full recovery .....xxxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Will be/am thinking of you as well.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Had a bit of an update she will be going into theatre tomorrow they said its a big operation due to her illness she has already got so they cant give an outcome,they have asked all family to go to the hospital tonight i guess ..just incase.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Summersky said:


> Thinking of you all today.
> 
> I hope it goes as well as it can. It sounds like she's a fighter.





suzy93074 said:


> OMG how awful hun  thinking of you all and hoping for a full recovery .....xxxx





Jonescat said:


> Will be/am thinking of you as well.





Waterlily said:


>


Thanx everyone that is so very touching.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Will be keeping my fingers crossed that her operation goes well 

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol :thumbup1:
> 
> Thats another story too,the night all this happened my mum was speaking to one of my grandmas carers and the carer turned round and said 'well at least we wont have to come out to this address now!'
> 
> My mum was obviously upset at the time and didnt take lightly to what had been said,so she raised a complain which is been takin serious,this carer has been reported before by other people and was also heard discussing my grandmas care in a pub! i kid you not.So my mum doesnt want her to look after my grangma n the future.


This is outrageous!

Wishing your Grandma all the good luck in the world for her op, hope you and your family are ok xxx

Any news about your Grandad?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

delca1 said:


> This is outrageous!
> 
> Wishing your Grandma all the good luck in the world for her op, hope you and your family are ok xxx
> 
> Any news about your Grandad?


No iv not heard anything so he must be ok,im getting all these reports via text message so i dont im not getting to know every detail.

And thankyou delca.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope the op is a success - fingers crossed xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and your family xxx Hope all goes well for your Grandma


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I've only just seen this thread. Good luck, hope all goes as well as it can. Thinking of you xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry I've missed this 

Hope it all goes well x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Just seen this thread.

Hoping everything goes ok for your Grandma, that she makes a speedy recovery. I hope you Grandad is ok also. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Big hugs. x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sending lots of positive healing vibes ,hoping that the op goes well and that your gran is soon feeling a lot better and on the mend.
Also hoping your granddad is recovering from the ordeal.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I hope the op is a success - fingers crossed xx





lymorelynn said:


> Thinking of you and your family xxx Hope all goes well for your Grandma





egyptianreggae said:


> I'm so sorry, I've only just seen this thread. Good luck, hope all goes as well as it can. Thinking of you xx





LostGirl said:


> Sorry I've missed this
> 
> Hope it all goes well x





PetloverJo said:


> Just seen this thread.
> 
> Hoping everything goes ok for your Grandma, that she makes a speedy recovery. I hope you Grandad is ok also. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Big hugs. x





buffie said:


> Sending lots of positive healing vibes ,hoping that the op goes well and that your gran is soon feeling a lot better and on the mend.
> Also hoping your granddad is recovering from the ordeal.


Thankyou kindly all.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Will be thinking of you and grandma tomorrow xxxx


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Thinking of you and your family. Hope all goes well for your Grandma.

Cannot believe what that awful Carer said. Hope her nasty ass gets sacked for that. Definitely not a professional or an appropriate thing to say. Unbelievable :frown2:

Take care x


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol :thumbup1:
> 
> Thats another story too,the night all this happened my mum was speaking to one of my grandmas carers and the carer turned round and said 'well at least we wont have to come out to this address now!'
> 
> My mum was obviously upset at the time and didnt take lightly to what had been said,so she raised a complain which is been takin serious,this carer has been reported before by other people and was also heard discussing my grandmas care in a pub! i kid you not.So my mum doesnt want her to look after my grangma n the future.


What a fecking insensitive, heartless b!tch! Absolutely disgusting, hope her fat ass ends up at the job centre. 

Hope everything goes well tomorrow! Fingers crossed for you.

Hugs
xxx


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

What a Inconsiderate and nasty BLEEP that carer sounds....You've all got enough to worry about at the moment to be sorting her out.Hope she never works again!!

Hope your Grandmas operation goes well tomorrow.

Great news that your Grandad is okay,I'm sure that will spur your Grandma on knowing that he is doing well.

Sending more hugs your way.xxx


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

That carer shouldn't be a carer. All the best to your Grandmother. Good Grandad is OK.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Will be thinking of you and grandma tomorrow xxxx





chichi said:


> Thinking of you and your family. Hope all goes well for your Grandma.
> 
> Cannot believe what that awful Carer said. Hope her nasty ass gets sacked for that. Definitely not a professional or an appropriate thing to say. Unbelievable :frown2:
> 
> Take care x





CavalierOwner said:


> What a fecking insensitive, heartless b!tch! Absolutely disgusting, hope her fat ass ends up at the job centre.
> 
> Hope everything goes well tomorrow! Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> ...





loubyfrog said:


> What a Inconsiderate and nasty BLEEP that carer sounds....You've all got enough to worry about at the moment to be sorting her out.Hope she never works again!!
> 
> Hope your Grandmas operation goes well tomorrow.
> 
> ...





Valanita said:


> That carer shouldn't be a carer. All the best to your Grandmother. Good Grandad is OK.


I agree with you all there,messages like these shows there is still good in the world.:thumbup1:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope the operation goes well tomorrow and your grandma is OK. Will be thinking of you all.

As for the carer, someone ought to tell her the clue and job description is in the title as in care, what a terrible thing to say, in light of how worrying and devastating the news was, and how much worse still it could have been, what an awful person.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Un bloody believable what that `carer` said!!! Carer my a**e 

Hope all goes well with your Grandmothers op tomorrow.
Bet wishes to all your family.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hope the operation goes well tomorrow and your grandma is OK. Will be thinking of you all.
> 
> As for the carer, someone ought to tell her the clue and job description is in the title as in care, what a terrible thing to say, in light of how worrying and devastating the news was, and how much worse still it could have been, what an awful person.





3dogs2cats said:


> Un bloody believable what that `carer` said!!! Carer my a**e
> 
> Hope all goes well with your Grandmothers op tomorrow.
> Bet wishes to all your family.


Thankyou you two yes i doubt she put her brain into gear before speaking.:frown2:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just caught up with your thread.
I am so sorry to hear about your Grand parents.
Sending loads of healing Vibes for your Grandma tomorrow.
Hope the operation goes well xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Just caught up with your thread.
> I am so sorry to hear about your Grand parents.
> Sending loads of healing Vibes for your Grandma tomorrow.
> Hope the operation goes well xx


Thankyou jill kind word from you.

Mum popped round tonight and updated me,it will be a 4 hour op tomorrow,its not the op that is the main worry its if the grafts go wrong or infection gets in.

My grandad is at home i found out he was back home the same night,he has oxygen tanks in the room next to the room that the fire was in so its lucky they wernt in the same room.

Reminds me alot of the member on here who told their story sorry iv forgot who that was.

Apparently her dressings were changed today and she has plastic still stuck to the wounds where it melted onto her.

What were guessing has happened is she's reached for the ashtray and missed and its dropped onto the floor where there must have been a sheet hanging down from the bed and as you can imagine a hanging sheet would be ideal for a flame to take very quickly.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandparents BSH, that is truly an awful thing to have happen and to have someone in a position of trust to say something that cruel is utterly disgusting, I hope she gets whats coming to her. I wish your grandma all the luck in the world, by the sounds of it she's definitely a fighter! Best wishes to your grandpa too, its good to hear he's home! I hope you, little pudding and the family are as okay as possible xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for your grandma's operation tomorrow, lots of rest and healing food afterwards will help and having the people she loves around her too ,im sure she must be desperate to get back home and be with your grandad again.
take care of yourself too


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lovehatetragedy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your grandparents BSH, that is truly an awful thing to have happen and to have someone in a position of trust to say something that cruel is utterly disgusting, I hope she gets whats coming to her. I wish your grandma all the luck in the world, by the sounds of it she's definitely a fighter! Best wishes to your grandpa too, its good to hear he's home! I hope you, little pudding and the family are as okay as possible xx


Aww thats really is a heart warming message,yes little pudding is currently trying to turn i my belly that doesnt feel to great lol,final countdown now 10 weeks to go.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> best wishes for your grandma's operation tomorrow, lots of rest and healing food afterwards will help and having the people she loves around her too ,im sure she must be desperate to get back home and be with your grandad again.
> take care of yourself too


Iv been thinking about that and thought i bet social services try to stop her going back home not sure what the law is with that one but i can see them making it difficult for her to be allowed back home.Oh and thankyou also.x


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Aww thats really is a heart warming message,yes little pudding is currently trying to turn i my belly that doesnt feel to great lol,final countdown now 10 weeks to go.


Hehe bless, i can imagine! Little one will give your grandma the uplift she needs when he or she arrives x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thinking of you and your family, sending healing Prayers to Grandma


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

thinking of you and your family today.

pleased to read/shocked to read granddad was home the same day. 
your grandparents are made of good stuff!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Thinking of you and your family today. Hope your grandmas operation goes well x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wishing your nan all the best for her op today xx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh how awful, wish your grandma a speedy recovery.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

My mums just texted and said they had to stop the op half way though as she was getting distressed and could have had an heart attack at anytime.

They said the risk of a heart attack is high and they said it would be cruel to revive her if it does happen.

Im thinking though that it was maybe a good thing to do the op in stages incase some of the grafts dont take.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

oh sweetheart 

big hug.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ah geez xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kathryn773 said:


> oh sweetheart
> 
> big hug.





Waterlily said:


> ah geez xxx


Its upset my mum but im rubbish at saying nice things,i just said to her all you can do is prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Its upset my mum but im rubbish at saying nice things,i just said to her all you can do is prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


There really isnt anything to say in these situations , just hug her, I really feel for you and your family, are you looking after yourself in all this?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this is such an awful situation for you all. really hope you Grandma gets through all this. how are you coping with it all? must be very upsetting and stressful. please look after yourself too


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sending hugs ((())) - make sure you take care of yourself too xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> There really isnt anything to say in these situations , just hug her, I really feel for you and your family, are you looking after yourself in all this?


Thats not me at all lils i cant even remember last time i would hug her im strange like that lol.And im a bit blunt too me and her are totally different im quite strong minded but she gets upset easily.

Shes got her brother and sister for all the mushy stuff.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh no! I'm sorry I really don't know what to say 
Fingers still crossed for all of you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Sending hugs ((())) - make sure you take care of yourself too xx





cats galore said:


> this is such an awful situation for you all. really hope you Grandma gets through all this. how are you coping with it all? must be very upsetting and stressful. please look after yourself too


Dont worry im fine  She is a fighter i know that,she wont let this beat her!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> My mums just texted and said they had to stop the op half way though as she was getting distressed and could have had an heart attack at anytime.
> 
> They said the risk of a heart attack is high and they said it would be cruel to revive her if it does happen.
> 
> Im thinking though that it was maybe a good thing to do the op in stages incase some of the grafts dont take.


I'm very sorry to hear that they had to stop the op half way through, however as you said I think I'd prefer they did it in stages incase the grafts don't take.

I hope she recovers from this op and can have the next one and everything heals well and she can get out of the hospital so she can be round loved ones in her home again.

Sending you all best wishes.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that they had to stop the op half way through, however as you said I think I'd prefer they did it in stages incase the grafts don't take.
> 
> I hope she recovers from this op and can have the next one and everything heals well and she can get out of the hospital so she can be round loved ones in her home again.
> 
> Sending you all best wishes.


Thankyou,yes i agree with you there.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

They have called family in to the hospital.Thats all iv been told for now.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I have just read your post...I'm so sorry..what a traumatic event for you and your family. I'm sending all my best wishes to your grandma and your family xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> They have called family in to the hospital.Thats all iv been told for now.


will have you and her in my prayers xxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very sorry to read this - all best wishes to you and her.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I am very sorry to read this also. Lots of ((((hugs)))) going to you & your Family.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lotlot said:


> I have just read your post...I'm so sorry..what a traumatic event for you and your family. I'm sending all my best wishes to your grandma and your family xx





Waterlily said:


> will have you and her in my prayers xxx





Jonescat said:


> Very sorry to read this - all best wishes to you and her.





Valanita said:


> I am very sorry to read this also. Lots of ((((hugs)))) going to you & your Family.


Thankyou,i guess she is too fragile and its taking its toll,but i dont know where theres life theres hope.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Continued prayers hun xxxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Checking in, and sending my love xxx


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Just seen this.

Speedy vibes to them both x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thinking of you all,best wishes for your grandma and her husband too


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

thinking of you all at this difficult time xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hard they ha to stop the operation and that the family have been called in. Praying she will have the strength and will to fight. Thinking of you all. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> So sorry to hard they ha to stop the operation and that the family have been called in. Praying she will have the strength and will to fight. Thinking of you all. xx


Thankyou for that SD,shes still unconscious at present and has rapid breathing so my mum says,my mum is spending the night at the hospital.They have had a meeting and its been decided if her heart stops then they are going to leave her be..

On a different note there was more drama at the hospital this crazy woman tried to attack my mum and her sister for some unknown reason,security had to be called cause she was trying to stab them with something sharp 

Thats all info i have for now i hope to give you all better news in the morning.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Thankyou for that SD,shes still unconscious at present and has rapid breathing so my mum says,my mum is spending the night at the hospital.They have had a meeting and its been decided if her heart stops then they are going to leave her be..
> 
> On a different note there was more drama at the hospital this crazy woman tried to attack my mum and her sister for some unknown reason,security had to be called cause she was trying to stab them with something sharp
> 
> Thats all info i have for now i hope to give you all better news in the morning.


I hope that your nan can hang on here there, and am praying she can fight through this.

As for the other stuff at the hosptial - that's the last thing your family needs.

Stay strong, and look after yourself. Your nan won't want you stressing yourself out, I'm sure.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Thankyou for that SD,shes still unconscious at present and has rapid breathing so my mum says,my mum is spending the night at the hospital.They have had a meeting and its been decided if her heart stops then they are going to leave her be..
> 
> On a different note there was more drama at the hospital this crazy woman tried to attack my mum and her sister for some unknown reason,security had to be called cause she was trying to stab them with something sharp
> 
> Thats all info i have for now i hope to give you all better news in the morning.


That's terrible hope your mum and aunt are OK, terrible shock though and very frightening even if she didn't actually manage to do anything the threat is enough. Comes to something when your not even safe going to visit a sick relative.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Sending you and all your family big hugs xxx 
I have also just read what you posted about the carer, is she employed by social services or private company? which ever one i would take a complaint to the highest level and not only make sure she is fired but also that the police are aware of your families concerns, this way she should never be able to work as a carer ever again


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Summersky said:


> I hope that your nan can hang on here there, and am praying she can fight through this.
> 
> As for the other stuff at the hosptial - that's the last thing your family needs.
> 
> Stay strong, and look after yourself. Your nan won't want you stressing yourself out, I'm sure.





Sled dog hotel said:


> That's terrible hope your mum and aunt are OK, terrible shock though and very frightening even if she didn't actually manage to do anything the threat is enough. Comes to something when your not even safe going to visit a sick relative.


I know what is the world coming to,its a big place the sheffield hospital they must get all sorts there.



hazel pritchard said:


> Sending you and all your family big hugs xxx
> I have also just read what you posted about the carer, is she employed by social services or private company? which ever one i would take a complaint to the highest level and not only make sure she is fired but also that the police are aware of your families concerns, this way she should never be able to work as a carer ever again


Thats worth a thought HP,i reckon they should look into it once they have their heads clear and focused.

Once more i am very grateful for all the well wishes it counter balances all the bad in the world.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thinking of you and yours tonight Sara. I hope your Grandma lives up to the faith you have in her and continues to be a little fighter.

Big hugs for you hun.

xx


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thinking of you an your family xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Thinking of you and yours tonight Sara. I hope your Grandma lives up to the faith you have in her and continues to be a little fighter.
> 
> Big hugs for you hun.
> 
> xx


Thanx mogs always a lovely meaningful message from you. 


2lisa2 said:


> Thinking of you an your family xx


Thanx lisa,much appreciated.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh Sara , so very sorry to read this news , i hope your Gran has the strength and will to get through this terrible ordeal.

We are both thinking of you , and your Family . Mercifully gran will not be aware of what is happening , and that is a blessing hun ...

Please look after yourself Sara , you have a lil bubs-in-waiting , i cannot imagine what you are going through , such a nightmare for all concerned . Hows Grandad is he aware of the situation ? xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Oh Sara , so very sorry to read this news , i hope your Gran has the strength and will to get through this terrible ordeal.
> 
> We are both thinking of you , and your Family . Mercifully gran will not be aware of what is happening , and that is a blessing hun ...
> 
> Please look after yourself Sara , you have a lil bubs-in-waiting , i cannot imagine what you are going through , such a nightmare for all concerned . Hows Grandad is he aware of the situation ? xx


He's not aware shirl they are keeping him somewhat in the dark as not to upset him,i agree its most probably best she's in this sleep as while she is shes not in pain.x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Gran, what a terrible time for you all .


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Thinking of you all sending love and prayers xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Better news to bring today,shes now awake and had a good night,in alot of pain though (to be expected from what members said),they are having some trouble stopping some bleeding on the foot so have had to staple a pad thing on !And they keep poking her with these little rod/stick things..ooh its going through me to think about it i dont know about your! However they did manage to get most of the infection out that also goes through me to think about the good scrubbing they will have given it ewwww.

All in all everything is stable so far.:thumbup1:


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Wonderful news :thumbup1: I know she not out of woods yet but maybe a little bit of light starting to peep through? 
May I ask how your uncle is? I keep thinking how he must be feeling seeing his mum on fire!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read your latest update,fingers crossed your gran has turned the corner and is now on the road to recovery xx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Pleased things seem a little more positive today.

Out of interest how old is she ? Old people are made of tough stuff and i'm sure she'll recover 

Is anyone at home with your grandpa ? Hope he is coping ok. And that carer needs to be sacked, disgusting behaviour


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad that she is awake and in spite of the pain had a good night.
So relieved for you all.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad to hear the positive news. What an ordeal for her to go through though, poor poor woman


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just read and caught up with this, what a horrible thing to have happened, I'm glad to read the last positive post and I hope they improve from here on in, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad to hear some better news this morning, although it cannot be nice for her, it is necessary for her recovery  I really feel for her, nobody should have to endure something like that, let alone an elderly lady  bless her x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

willa said:


> Pleased things seem a little more positive today.
> 
> Out of interest how old is she ? Old people are made of tough stuff and i'm sure she'll recover
> 
> Is anyone at home with your grandpa ? Hope he is coping ok. And that carer needs to be sacked, disgusting behaviour


68 i think my mum said the other day..but iv forgot tbh  


3dogs2cats said:


> Wonderful news :thumbup1: I know she not out of woods yet but maybe a little bit of light starting to peep through?
> May I ask how your uncle is? I keep thinking how he must be feeling seeing his mum on fire!


Erm iv not spoken to him but i figure hes the one whos poping in on my grandad,he has removed the bed out of the house and i guess there will be cleaning to be done as the fire extinguisher blew black bits of plastic all over the walls.

Thankyou everyone also


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Good to hear your Gran is awake.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, your Nan is putting up an amazing fight. She must be an incredible lady, and so resilient.

I hope they can keep the pain under control, and that she beats the infection.

I can't imagine going through what you are all going through.

Sending you and yours hugs and strength.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

your nan is an incredibly strong woman xxxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Wonderful to hear some good news your gran is deffo a fighter xx Much Love xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

A bit of an update sadly things have gone downhill dramatically basically over night she has had a stroke and is now not responding at all,food through the drip has been withdrawn as her body isnt digesting it,she had to have some blood transfusions yesterday.They are now giving her some sugar thing to get her blood sugar back up as its low.Hospital has called in all close relatives a couple of hours ago as its looking not good,my grandad couldnt face going through before now but today he's had to go and face what will be will be.

I dont think i will have any better news to bring to you all but everything that can be done is been done and she has her loved one beside her.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Not really sure what else I can say so sending hugs your way


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Chillicat said:


> So sorry to hear this. Not really sure what else I can say so sending hugs your way


Thanx chillicat much appreciated.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

So very sad & sorry to hear your bad news, We love bsh's.
(((Hugs))) again to you.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry to read this  after all the positive signs it seems that this may just have been too much for your gran to cope with.
Sending hugs to everyone xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Huge huge hugs.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

love and hugs xxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh no  *hugs* I really hope your gran proves the docs wrong...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Oh no  *hugs* I really hope your gran proves the docs wrong...


year that would be a good turn around


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so very sorry to hear this news i really don't know what to say tbh apart from i'm sending huge hugs to you and your family xx


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear things have gone much worse


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor Gran, big ((((hugs)))) to you and your family x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Sending as always Love and Prayers to you all xxxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear your latest news, thinking of you all x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that your gran has had a stroke. Was so hoping for you and the family that she was beginning to fight back and get better.

Hugs to you all, such sad and worrying news.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, very sad for you all. Big hugs to you and your family xx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Thinking of your gran and all of you at this very difficult time. Xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very sorry to read this - hug everyone tight tonight, it is such a tough time for you all.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

So very sorry Sara,Massive hugs to you.xx

Hope your Grandad is okay at the hospital,When you see him give him an extra squeeze from us...Maybe seeing him may give your Grandma a boost.I've everything crossed that it does.xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> A bit of an update sadly things have gone downhill dramatically basically over night she has had a stroke and is now not responding at all,food through the drip has been withdrawn as her body isnt digesting it,she had to have some blood transfusions yesterday.They are now giving her some sugar thing to get her blood sugar back up as its low.Hospital has called in all close relatives a couple of hours ago as its looking not good,my grandad couldnt face going through before now but today he's had to go and face what will be will be.
> 
> I dont think i will have any better news to bring to you all but everything that can be done is been done and she has her loved one beside her.


((((Hugs)))) for you & your family :sad: xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just caught up with update 

Hugs to you and your family xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> A bit of an update sadly things have gone downhill dramatically basically over night she has had a stroke and is now not responding at all,food through the drip has been withdrawn as her body isnt digesting it,she had to have some blood transfusions yesterday.They are now giving her some sugar thing to get her blood sugar back up as its low.Hospital has called in all close relatives a couple of hours ago as its looking not good,my grandad couldnt face going through before now but today he's had to go and face what will be will be.
> 
> I dont think i will have any better news to bring to you all but everything that can be done is been done and she has her loved one beside her.


I thought of you yesterday, when there were no posts.

So sorry to hear the latest news. I hope that she is peaceful, and your grandad is able to cope with being bedside. I am sure that your nan will sense you all being there, and the love in the room.

Hugs XX


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Summersky said:


> I thought of you yesterday, when there were no posts.
> 
> So sorry to hear the latest news. I hope that she is peaceful, and your grandad is able to cope with being bedside. I am sure that your nan will sense you all being there, and the love in the room.
> 
> Hugs XX





welshjet said:


> Just caught up with update
> 
> Hugs to you and your family xxx





2lisa2 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear things have gone much worse





delca1 said:


> Poor Gran, big ((((hugs)))) to you and your family x





LolaBoo said:


> Sending as always Love and Prayers to you all xxxx





Pointermum said:


> I'm sorry to hear your latest news, thinking of you all x





Sled dog hotel said:


> I am so sorry to hear that your gran has had a stroke. Was so hoping for you and the family that she was beginning to fight back and get better.
> 
> Hugs to you all, such sad and worrying news.





Aurelie said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, very sad for you all. Big hugs to you and your family xx





Jonescat said:


> Very sorry to read this - hug everyone tight tonight, it is such a tough time for you all.





simplysardonic said:


> ((((Hugs)))) for you & your family :sad: xxxx


thanx everyone its nice of you all to take your time to post.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Big hugs Sara, thinking of you xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sad news guys shes just died.

Shes not suffering now.

Thankyou for all the support through all of this.

Hard to believe one dropped roll up could cause all this.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> sad news guys shes just died.
> 
> Shes not suffering now.
> 
> ...


r.i.p

.........


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> r.i.p
> 
> .........


Thankyou tinks.


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you all. X


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

So sorry...I don't know what to write.

R.I.P to your Grandma. xxx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry, RIP


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

So, so sorry for your loss Sara. Thinking of you xx


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Sad news guys shes just died.
> 
> Shes not suffering now.
> 
> ...


I'm so so sorry  I don't have many words of comfort, but I'm thinking of you at this sad time xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So sad RIP.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so very sorry for your loss.
thinking of you and your family at this very sad time xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> so very sorry for your loss.
> thinking of you and your family at this very sad time xx





spid said:


> So sad RIP.





simplysardonic said:


> I'm so so sorry  I don't have many words of comfort, but I'm thinking of you at this sad time xx





tattoogirl73 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss





Aurelie said:


> So, so sorry for your loss Sara. Thinking of you xx


Thankyou all,very grateful for all the comments..thankyou.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Sad news hun  but tbh if its was as horrific as you described sleeping forever is probably the best place for her - not as easy for those left behind x so ((((hugs)))) x


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

sent with much love and sympathy xxx


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Very sorry for your sad news.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry she lost her fight. At least she is at peace, and not in pain anymore.

Nothing I can say can make it better, but I just wanted to let you know that you are all in my thoughts.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. 
Your poor Grandad


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Summersky said:


> I'm so sorry she lost her fight. At least she is at peace, and not in pain anymore.
> 
> Nothing I can say can make it better, but I just wanted to let you know that you are all in my thoughts.


Exactly my thinking SS.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Just got in - so sorry to read this update from you. I am so sorry for your loss and am thinking of you and your family. x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry Sara 

xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your Grandma. May she be free from pain now and rest in peace. Really don't know what else to say. Big hugs Hun.xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family at this sad time  I am so sorry that there wasn't a more positive outcome but your Grandma is at peace now and free from suffering.
Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so so sorry. I know how hard it is and painful for you all especially your poor granddad, but she is at peace now bless her, and free from the pain and effects of the stroke.

Lots of hugs to you all and will be thinking of you at this really sad and difficult time.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my condolences to you all x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Found this poem for you to read. xxxx

Seasons Of Grief
© Belinda Stotler
Shall I wither and fall like an autumn leaf,
From this deep sorrow  from this painful grief?
How can I go on or find a way to be strong?
Will I ever again enjoy lifes sweet song?

Sometimes a warm memory sheds light in the dark
And eases the pain like the song of a Meadow Lark.
Then it flits away on silent wings and Im alone;
Hungering for more of the light it had shone.

Shall griefs bitter cold sadness consume me,
Like a winter storm on the vast angry sea?
How can I fill the void and deep desperate need
To replant my heart with hopes lovely seed?

Then I look at a photo of your playful smiling face
And for a moment I escape to a serene happy place;
Remembering the laughter and all you would do,
Cherishing the honest, caring, loving spirit of you.

Shall springs cheerful flowers bring life anew
And allow me to forget the agony of missing you?
Will springs burst of new life bring fresh hope
And teach my grieving soul how to cope?

Sometimes Ill read a treasured card you had given me
And each words special meaning makes me see,
The precious gift of love I was fortunate to receive,
And I realize youd never want to see me grieve.

Shall summers warm brilliant sun bring new light,
And free my anguished mind of its terrible plight?
Will its gentle breezes chase griefs dark clouds away,
And show me a clear path towards a better day?

When I visit the grave where you lie in eternal peace,
I know that death and heaven brought you release;
I try to envision your joy on that shore across the sea,
And, until I join you, thatll have to be enough for me.

For all the remaining seasons of my life on earth,
Therell be days Ill miss your merriment and mirth,
And sometimes Ill sadly long for all the yesterdays;
Missing our chats and your gentle understanding ways.

Yet, the lessons of kindness and love you taught me,
And the good things in life youve helped me to see;
Linger as lasting gifts that comfort and will sustain,
Until I journey to that peaceful shore and see you again.

Source: Seasons Of Grief, Grief Poem Seasons Of Grief, Grief Poem 
Family Friend Poems


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Found this poem for you to read. xxxx
> 
> Seasons Of Grief
> © Belinda Stotler
> ...


How lovely of you to post that thankyou so much


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

You are welcome Hun. I know how hard it is losing someone. xxxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

(((Sara))) .... So sorry my love to be reading of your Gran's passing.....

She is at peace and without pain and that is a blessing , no more suffering.

I hope your Grandad will be ok through this poor man , what an awful place to be in , not just for him but all of your family . If there is absolutely anything and i mean anything i can do , please let me me know lovely. My ear is always here , in the mean time you need to take care of yourself & bubs-2-be ...... Thinking of you Sara ......... xx Shirl


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Thinking of you and your family at this very sad time. Look after your grandad give him lots of love
R.I.P. your lovely grandma x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh no...  *hugs* So sorry to hear this


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry for you loss


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i am so sorry for your loss wishing you peace and strength, my condolences to you and your family,take care x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Grandma. My thought s are with you xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, thinking of you and your family at such a sad time x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Strange how we like to believe in certain things,our baby is due in 9 weeks and they say for everyone born one must leave...

When my 4th child was born near on 5 am in 2010 my OH's granddad died in the same hour it was so weird.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh no, I am so so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time. 

Hugs to you all.
xxx


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss and the terrible tragedy that led to it. Your poor grandad, and other family members.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Strange how we like to believe in certain things,our baby is due in 9 weeks and they say for everyone born one must leave...
> 
> When my 4th child was born near on 5 am in 2010 my OH's granddad died in the same hour it was so weird.


I read many years ago in one of the astrology books that when a Scorpio child is born/too be born one must leave. My first son is a Scorpio, my grandmother died 6 months later. Probably nothing in it but you never know.

Sorry for your loss.x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

So sad for your loss xxx Sending much love xxx


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I am so sorry you all are in my thoughts x


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Such a tragic thing to have happened, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read that your grandma has passed away WLBSH. It must have been such a traumatic event for your whole family 

Take care. xx


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so very sorry, how is your grandad doing


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I've only just caught up with this thread. I'm so very sorry for your loss. What a terrible thing to have happened. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time and may your Grandma rest in peace xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm really sorry


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I am really sorry to hear this.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh hun, im so sorry for your loss


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this Sara.

Thinking of you and your family.

Such a sad time for you all xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

So sorry xxx


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Just caught up on this - So sorry for your loss 

xx


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Sad news guys shes just died.
> 
> Shes not suffering now.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to read this. My sympathy to you & your Family.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

So sorry she lost her brave fight. 

Love and condolences to you and your family.

Take care of yourself and look forward to the new little life that will be with you soon.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm so so sorry Sara.. My thoughts are with you and your family. If you ever need a chat or an eye to listen inbox me at any time x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Only just seen this thread... I'm so very sorry for loss


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> I am so very sorry, how is your grandad doing


He just wants to be alone and doesnt want a fuss you know the kind.

Cant thank you all enough for taking your time to post thankyou all of you.x


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> He just wants to be alone and doesnt want a fuss you know the kind.
> 
> Cant thank you all enough for taking your time to post thankyou all of you.x


he just needs to be alone with his thoughts at the moment - his way of grieving i suppose. he must be so upset even if he doesn't show it, poor man. how are you doing now, am i right in thinking you are quite a way through a pregnancy? i get mixed up sometimes with everything that goes on within the forum so please forgive me if i'm wrong. make sure you look after yourself xx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness! With being away I've only just seen this thread. So sorry for your loss and our thoughts are with you at this very sad time.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sara I'm so very sorry for your loss ((hugs))


Take care of yourself and that bubba xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> he just needs to be alone with his thoughts at the moment - his way of grieving i suppose. he must be so upset even if he doesn't show it, poor man. how are you doing now, am i right in thinking you are quite a way through a pregnancy? i get mixed up sometimes with everything that goes on within the forum so please forgive me if i'm wrong. make sure you look after yourself xx


Yes CG thats right 9 weeks left really looking forward to it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> he just needs to be alone with his thoughts at the moment - his way of grieving i suppose. he must be so upset even if he doesn't show it, poor man. how are you doing now, am i right in thinking you are quite a way through a pregnancy? i get mixed up sometimes with everything that goes on within the forum so please forgive me if i'm wrong. make sure you look after yourself xx





Jenny1966 said:


> Sara I'm so very sorry for your loss ((hugs))
> 
> Take care of yourself and that bubba xx


Will do sweet


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> Oh my goodness! With being away I've only just seen this thread. So sorry for your loss and our thoughts are with you at this very sad time.


Thankyou xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I am so sorry 

Thinking of you & your family, I can't believe she has gone - she seemed to be doing so well 

what a fighter she was xx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss,
Thinking of you and your family at this sad time.
Take care of your self and try to look forward to your baby, you must all be devastated, hope your grandad is managing to cope.
(((( Big hugs for all of you.))))


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Im so very sorry babe. Massive cuddles, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your Grandma didn't make it Sara, I haven't been on the forum for a while and this is the first post I have looked at today, I can't believe what has happened, it must be a terrible time for you and your family. 
Big Hugz and I am so sorry.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

just thought i would share this piccy i was sent it from her bro in oz,

Back in the day..


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

such a very pretty lady *hugs* xxx


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Just caught up with this,

I am so very sorry for your's and your family's loss. She was a very beautiful woman. 

I hope your grandad is doing as well as he can be at this time.

R.I.P 

xxx


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so, so sorry for your loss.  

Please take care of yourself and the baby and give your Granddad our sympathy, you poor things.

XX


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Sara ... I feel awful as I have just come across this , and I have not given words of support to you and your family .. Sorry 


Sweet dreams gran , go dance the nights away , look down on your love ones with joy and pride


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, keeping you all in my thoughts xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> just thought i would share this piccy i was sent it from her bro in oz,
> 
> Back in the day..
> View attachment 122423


What a stunning lady your granny was, beautiful photo.

Am thinking of you all xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Only just re-caught up with all of this  so sorry for your loss Hun, thinking of you & RIP grandma  

I myself lost my nan a year ago & know exactly how you feel, biggest hugs & love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss xxxxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Bramblesmum said:


> That's awful, no wonder you are in a state. At least your grandma is going to get the best of care.
> 
> All I can say is thank goodness your uncle arrived when he did - it just doesn't bear thinking about.
> 
> I will be thinking of you and your family. Please let us know how things go.


her grandmother died. Read back a couple pages.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry about your loss..hugs...


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

I've only just read your very sad news. 

I am so sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P 

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Bramblesmum (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Words are just not enough....


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear you lost your Grandma. I lost my Grandad back in April and its not nice


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

